# Which Upmann do you suggest?



## ck475 (May 25, 2013)

Hi guys, I haven't posted in a few months. I'm currently looking to purchase a box of either Upmann #2 or Mag 46. I am a fan of both vitolas just unsure what to get. I would prefer to get 10 count boxes if they are available but able to do the 25's if nec. What do you like?

Chris


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

If i'm going for a milder cuban, i'd probably skip Upmann and go straight to Trinidad. Coloniales and Reyes are awesome.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

I personally like the Mag 46, It's my favorite Upmann. It is a nice, strong well-balanced cigar.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The number 2 by a long shot...and I am sure you could find folks here willing to take 15 off your hands.
Don't forget about the corona major...a fine cigar priced right.
the 11 Connie 1 is great but a bit stronger.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Upmann #2 if those are your only choices.

The 2011 Connie #1 is fantastic as is the Royal Robusto and Connie A.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Upmann #2 if those are your only choices.
> 
> The 2011 Connie #1 is fantastic as is the Royal Robusto and Connie A.


We don't need to be spreading nasty rumors about the RR or A......at least until I am done buying ; )


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> We don't need to be spreading nasty rumors about the RR or A......at least until I am done buying ; )


This is true, they are big and stupid!


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

asmartbull said:


> The number 2 by a long shot...and I am sure you could find folks here willing to take 15 off your hands.
> Don't forget about the corona major...a fine cigar priced right.
> the 11 Connie 1 is great but a bit stronger.


Funny you should say that. Ive been running the gamut on these because people are nuts over them

H. Upmann Connoisseur No.1 USE OCT 11 is the best one Ive had yet.

I have a few Royal Robusto and Conni A resting. No clue what the codes are, how do these smoke young?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Merovius said:


> Funny you should say that. Ive been running the gamut on these because people are nuts over them
> 
> H. Upmann Connoisseur No.1 USE OCT 11 is the best one Ive had yet.
> 
> I have a few Royal Robusto and Conni A resting. No clue what the codes are, how do these smoke young?


The A's from Jan are sleepy..the ones from this summer are about to put their heads down....I think the RR is more aproachable


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a Corona Major yesterday while golfing it was tasty. Between the 2 you have narrowed it down to, I haven't had either.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

I've never met an Uppman I didn't like, but the #2 would be my choice if those are your only options. If you are open to suggestions the RR's are just fantastic and readily available.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Merovius said:


> Funny you should say that. Ive been running the gamut on these because people are nuts over them
> 
> H. Upmann Connoisseur No.1 USE OCT 11 is the best one Ive had yet.
> 
> I have a few Royal Robusto and Conni A resting. No clue what the codes are, how do these smoke young?


Connie A is the best Ive had to date, better than the Connie 1
Smoke pretty good young IMO, my box is MAR 14.


----------



## ck475 (May 25, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

I think you have your answer but the No.2 is a better cigar to me. The 2011 Connie 1's are stellar and the A's are in need of a good nap. Between the 2 you asked about I would take the No.2 all day every day


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

protekk said:


> I think you have your answer but the No.2 is a better cigar to me. The 2011 Connie 1's are stellar and the A's are in need of a good nap. Between the 2 you asked about I would take the No.2 all day every day


Agree with Mike. If those are the only 2 up for debate, #2 all day long. I am not a real fan of the Mag line. If you are solely looking for 10 count Upmann, my choice would be the Royal Rob.


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

No. 2's for the weekends and Corona Major's for everyday smokes. The value of the CM's can't be beat. I think CM's are better than Connie 1's


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

ya know ... if i was going to recommend an upmann ... it would be a petit corona ... everything upmann has to offer in a well priced package .

derrek


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

El Principe ?


----------



## ck475 (May 25, 2013)

I might have to look into that royal robusto sounds good!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

HUHC and the #2 Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Hope you went with the RR's. You won't be disappointed.


----------

